# Where can I get 1960-1979 Ariens Orange Spray paint?



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

As most of us Ariens owners know, especially those who own an Ariens built pre 1980 the shade of Orange used on Ariens machines and Snowblowers was different pre 1980. From 1980 on to present the Orange has been a different shade, correct even one guy selling the current paint said its a different shade.....
I have two older 1971 Ariens Sno-Thro's and they need touching up, particularly inside the buckets and belly and impeller and inside the chute. Does anyone know if Ariens sells pre 1980 Orange and what the shade of Orange is called or what the part number is, or where the best place to get spray paint that matches perfect for my pre 1980 machine's. They are 1971 Ariens Sno-Thro 10000 series, 7/24 and upgraded 10/32. I am pretty sure the paint they sell: Ariens Orange Spray Paint - P/N 00008500 - Genuine OEM is the post 1980 orange and will not work, it wont match and I would end up with a two tone machine, don't want that to happen, they guy selling it even said he is pretty sure it wont match the older machines are a different shade of orange. 
Anyone with information on this it would be greatly appreciated......
I also recommend making this a sticky as I am sure people are always looking for this paint.
I was able to have lowes mix up a can of brush on Orange but I need the spray paint orange and have had a great deal of trouble finding it. I'm thinking about going to Sherwin Williams but I am wondering if Ariens has it or where the best place that someone knows where to find the matching classic Ariens Orange. While we are on the topic how about the white? What is the shade of white called, part number, which is on the Tecumseh engine, the name plate and the rims. Not as big of a priority as the Orange but that info would also be good to know.
Thanks to those who can help in advance!


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

I heard Chevrolet engine block orange is a near perfect match.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Really, great thanks for that info. They should make this a sticky since their are tons of these old machines out their and people need to touch them up all the time. I contacted Ariens they got back to me they don't even sell the old paint and did not know exactly where to get it.
Chevrolet engine block orange at the Autoparts store, great thanks for that info.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

From the searching I had done Chevrolet engine block orange is a near perfect match for the older shade and Rustoleum Allis Chalmers Orange is the near perfect match for the newer shade they use and I can verify it IS a very close match as I have used it.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

There are different Chevy Oranges. Duplicolor 1620 is an excellent match for the ST Series.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> There are different Chevy Oranges. Duplicolor 1620 is an excellent match for the ST Series.


Aight thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

For the newer Ariens, I have a 1986, Rust-Oleum Orange #214084, is a perfect match. If you only sprayed part, you wouldn't be able to see where, it's that good.


----------



## Cole (Oct 18, 2020)

For my 1977 Ariens I used the Duplicolor Chrysler Hemi Orange DE1652 to coat the bucket, impeller and chute. I like the color match and durability. Applying paste wax repeatedly is a waste of time.


----------

